# Radiant Heat?



## bud88 (Oct 3, 2014)

I have been wondering how much running tents... 4 x 4 x 80 with T5 HO 4' 8 bulb and a 5 x 5 x 80 with 1000w HPS will increase the room temperature? 
  I plan on exhausting the flowering tent outside and will have a window either cracked or install a vent on the opposite side of the room.  
The room I am using is typically cooler 5-10 degrees depending on how cold it is outside. 


thx.. 

:48:


----------



## MR1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Bud you won't get much radiant heat off your flower tent if any at all. Most of your heat will come from your veg tent unless it is also vented outside.


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 3, 2014)

U will be fine on the heat I'd also run a fan pushing air in as well as 1 pushing out. the more fresh air u have flowing through the room the more co2 and more co2 = more growth plus always good to have fresh air :48:


----------



## moxie (Oct 3, 2014)

in addition to that keep an eye on your reservoir temps , The higher the temperature of the water the lower the Dissolved Oxygen content will be .


----------



## bud88 (Oct 3, 2014)

Moxie,
 Not ready for Hydro just yet...lol....growing in a media of Fox Farm Happy Frog / Coco 1:1 
and 25% perlite....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2014)

There is really no way to answer your question as there are too many variables.  The radiant heat will not be much, but you will have the heat from the exhaust, which is where the heat will come from.  So, I guess that my question is whether you are talking about radiant heat from the tent or heat in general?  Like how much will having the 2 tents in your room raise the temperatures?      

You will need to have a fresh air source someplace--don't think a cracked window is going to do it and do you want the window open all the time?  Heat is only part of the reason for ventilation--your plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on.


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 3, 2014)

When I was running my big veg and flowering rooms I had the intake fan sucking in air 24-7 even when lights are off u can never have too much air. Thg is right ur gonna have to pull air into the tents and push air out leaving a window open isn't going too cut it imo


----------

